# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dialogu i kulturave

## erzeni

shekulli
-------------------

Dialogu i kulturave 


Nga Fatos Nano

Dëshiroj të shpreh vlerësimin tim të madh për pritjen e ngrohtë si dhe kujdesin e veçantë të treguar nga autoritetet libaneze për përgatitjen e Samitit të IX-të të Frankofonisë. Kjo konferencë merr një rëndësi të veçantë për momentin, ku Frankofonia gjithnjë e më shumë është duke shkuar drejt të ardhmes së saj, për t'u bërë një shembull i zhvillimit të diversitetit dhe dialogut të kulturave, aq të pasura dhe të shumëllojshme, që mbledh organizata jonë. Pra, është mjaft e natyrshme, që ky takim t'i kushtohet rëndësisë që merr dialogu i kulturave. 
Dhe është mjaft logjike, që ky takim të zhvillohet në këtë vend, në këtë tokë që dëshmon influencën e kulturave në jetën e përditshme. Në jemi veçanërisht të interesuar që të promovojmë dhe zhvillojmë më tepër këtë frymë të Frakofonisë, që bazohet mbi vlera dhe parime, që janë në të njëjtën kohë ato të demokracisë. Parimet e Deklaratës së Bamakos janë të një rëndësie thelbësore, që frankofonia dhe demokracia të ecin së bashku, që të çiftëzohen pa hezitim në të gjithë kohërat dhe gjithë hapësirat. 
Për sa i përket Shqipërisë, pjesëmarrja aktive në manifestime të ndryshme frankofone, si dhe një bashkëpunim i ngushtë ndërmjet strukturave frankofone shqiptare dhe atyre frankofone dhe operatorëve të tyre kryesore, kontribuon në forcimin e kësaj fryme. Në se më lejoni që të bëj një koment të shkurtër rreth situatës dhe zhvillimeve të fundit në Shqipëri, me pak fjalë do të thoja, që ne jemi duke bërë përpjekje të konsiderueshme për të përfunduar me sukses fazën e fundit të tranzicionit drejt një shteti ligjor të konsoliduar, për të zhvilluar akoma me shumë një demokraci që merr frymë lirisht dhe që mbështetet në parimet republikane, si dhe ngritjen e një ekonomie tregu sociale. 
Këto tre akse të mëdha përmbajnë sigurisht sfida dhe projekte të mëdha ku ne jemi të angazhuar, ndër të cilët do të citoj si më të rëndësishmin hapjen e negociateve për marrëveshjen e stabilizim-asociimit me Bashkimin Europian në javët e ardhshme. Përsa i përket në veçanti zhvillimit të Frankofonisë në po bëjmë një politikë aktive per përhapjen e gjuhës franceze dhe vlerave të saj. Aktualisht rreth 30 % e nxënësve dhe studentëve shqiptarë studiojnë frëngjishten si gjuhë të parë në shkallë kombëtare. Përveç Aleancës Franceze, e cila e ka zgjeruar aktivitetin e saj, në Shqipëri ka tre lice të specializuar të gjuhës franceze si dhe dy universitete që përgatisin mësues, përkthyes dhe interpretë të gjuhës franceze. 
Aktivitete të tjera, sidomos kulturore, në kinema, teatër, pikture dhe muzikë janë pjesë e jetës së përditshme në Shqipëri. Ky Samit i dedikohet dialogut të kulturave. Është një debat i natyrshëm i Frankofonisë, përderisa afirmimi i diversitetit kulturor dhe gjuhësor janë thelbësore për atë. Respekti i diversitetit kulturor është se pari një kërkesë identiteti. Kultura është një element i gjithëpranishëm, një bazë e domosdoshme dhe shpesh një parakusht i zhvillimit kombëtar dhe ndërkombëtar. 
Ajo mund të jetë akoma një mjet i mrekullueshëm komunikimi ndërmjet vendeve, një mjet që lehtëson kontaktet dhe marrëdhëniet. 
Ja pse Frankofonia nuk mund të anashkalojë temën e kohëve të fundit, e cila po ravijëzon idetë e kobshme të konfliktit të civilizimeve. Komuniteti ynë duhet të provojë të kundërtën, duhet të përgënjeshtrojë dhe të tregojë që këto kasandra që predikojne besimin në "atomin kulturor" vetëm se do të mobilizojnë më tepër organizatën në favor të një afrimi të hapur dhe pluralist të kulturave dhe civilizimeve. Në këtë frymë, Organizata Ndërkombëtare e Frankofonisë, së bashku me vendet anëtare të saj, duhet të koordinojë përpjekjet e saj për të zbuluar sfidat qe ne na lëshon krisa e terrorizmit ndërkombëtar, por gjithashtu dhe trajtimi i problemeve të tilla që ngrejnë injoranca, moskuptimi dhe përjashtimi. 
Eshtë tamam koha për të shumëfishuar programet e këmbimit për t'u njohur me mirë, mbi të gjitha kulturat dhe letërsitë e vendeve më pak të njohur nëpërmjet përkthimit të veprave bashkëkohore të vendeve frankofone në frëngjisht ose në gjuhë të tjera të vendeve frankofone. 
Sidomos përdorimi i mjeteve të ndryshme dhe të shumta të shprehjes artistike si kinemaja, piktura, ekspozitat fotografike, etj, duke shfrytëzuar gjithnjë e më shumë teknologjitë e reja, shkon në të njëjtin drejtim. 
Eshtë e qartë, që ata që flasin për konflikt ndërmjet kulturave ngatërrojnë më qëllim të keq fenë, ushtrimin e lirë të besimit me fondamentalizmin, këtë të keqe nga e cila duhet të çlirohemi. 
Ata ushqehen me dyshimet tona dhe vënë theksin tek frika. Por është e qartë, si gjithmonë në historinë njerëzore, është e reja ajo që i kundërvihet praktikave të kaluara dhe të degraduara, është liria që ngrihet kundër intolerancës, me një fjalë është lufta e përjetshme ndërmjet të ardhmes dhe së kaluarës. 
Dhe nuk ka rrugëdalje tjetër: duhet që civilizimi, demokracia dhe njerëzimi të fitojnë terren, duhet që e ardhmja të imponohet. Organizata jonë mundet kështu të sjellë një kontribut shumë të çmuar, pikërisht duke mbështetur dhe zhvilluar pa pushim dialogun e kulturave. 
I inspiruar nga kjo temë kryesore " Dialogu i kulturave", dëshiroj të ndaj me ju disa ide të vizionit tonë politik, që kanë të bëjnë me probleme të rëndësishme për Shqipërinë dhe vendet e Europës Juglindore, ku gjendet një potencial frankofon i rendësishëm. E njohur për një kohë të gjatë për izolimin e saj gjatë periudhës së luftës së ftohtë, Shqipëria është tani një vend që kontribuon gjërësisht në stabilitetin e rajonit dhe që jo vetëm aspiron, por dhe punon konkretisht për integrimin e tij europan. 
Me një pozicion gjeografik të rëndësishëm dhe një histori në udhëkryq të civilizimeve dhe kulturave, në dritën e ngjarjeve të kaluara në rajon, Shqipëria e konsideron dialogun ndërkulturor ëe domosdoshëm. 
Ne kemi parë: se rreziqet kryesore për paqe në rajon, e kanë origjinën nga konfliktet e brendshëm dhe tensionet ndëretnike, sapo diferencat fetare, kulturore dhe gjuhësore dalin në skenë për përçarje dhe ndarje. Por ne kemi kuptuar se në se duam të kultivojmë dhe të konsolidojmë paqen, zhvillimi i dialogut ndërkulturor është një nga objektivat kryesore për t'u privilegjuar. 
Eshtë e njohur : fillimisht duhet të njihesh që të pranohesh me lehtë. Ja pse, kohezioni social, harmonia dhe toleranca në gjirin e shoqërisë nga njëra anë; si dhe kuptimi reciprok, miqësia ndërmjet shoqërive në shkallë rajoni ku identitetet kompletohen dhe nuk përjashtohen, dhe ku kulturat dhe civilizimet pasurohen reciprokisht, janë elementë thelbësore për t'u marrë në konsideratë. 
Duke përfunduar, dua të shpreh dëshirën timë që ky Samit të shënojë një etapë të rëndësishme në evolucionin e Frankofonisë, veçanërisht duke zgjeruar hapësirën demokratike të pranisë dhe aksionit të saj, që të bëhet, atë që e dëshirojmë të gjithë, një organizatë ndërkombëtare aktive dhe e efektshme në skenën ndërkombëtare në favor të paqes dhe sigurisë, për promovimin e të drejtave të njeriut, të zhvillimit ekonomik e kulturor, duke respektuar reciprokisht vlerat që na bashkojnë.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ua sa na duan islamistët frankofonë!????? Po ay derdimeni Berisha pse u antarsua në Konferencën e islamistëve arabë?! Dhe kush e kryesonte delegacionin  asokohe pale! Jezuiti Alfred Serregji! O TEMPORA O MORES! 
"Të dinim xhenet, na dole xhehnem!
  Shqipëri moj zuskë, ç'na bëre verem!"
(nga libri "VITI I MBRAPSHTË" i Kadaresë...)

Tobe estrakfullah! Esh hedu Muhamet il Allah.....
Agim Doçi nipi i Islam Efendi Kolonjës

----------


## Eni

Diku kam lexuar kohet e fundit qe ne Konferencen Islamike na ka anetaresuar Ramiz Alia e jo Berisha....
 Kur erdhi PD ne pushtet ishim tashme anetare te kesaj konference te vendeve islamike.

----------

